

British couchsurfer visits every single country in the world - without flying - bitcartel
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/been-there-epic-journey-takes-in-all-201-countries-and-a-lot-of-sofas-8468813.html

======
marklit
It's surprising the Russians issued him a visa after he entered their country
illegally. Fingers crossed for him arriving there today.

